# Dolphin Broswer Full Screen Flash



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody has an issue with embeded flash video on Dolphin. Every time I try to play full screen the page just goes white. For
instance try playing this video in full screen mode.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/14/amazon-kindle-fire-review/


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yea same for me. Seems to of been like this quite a while. Possibly on old T-bolt too... :-/

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

why not just use the stock ics browser? i used dolphin with 2.3.x but i now see no need to with how good the ics browser is.


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

does the the video work in full screen mode on the stock browser? I removed it so can't test


----------

